# What is the obsession with Castelli?



## speccy1 (25 Jun 2016)

Can anybody please enlighten me??

Everybody, but everybody seems to be plastered head to toe in the stuff, in my experience it`s overpriced, undersized, over-rated, and you can have any colour you like as long as it`s black. Hardly Exciting

What have I missed here? Am I no longer classed as a cyclist because I don`t wear it? I do slum it with Endura kit etc, perhaps I am pondlife, who knows


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2016)

Do you live near a lot of golf courses? Are you surrounded by newbie cyclists who like sportives?



On a more serious note, I don't think Castelli is much different to other brands in terms of price or fit, and the kit seems to wear well and be functional. Last time I looked Endura kit was a similar price.


----------



## Broadside (25 Jun 2016)

I've ridden for many years with usual decent riding gear like bibs up to £70 but that was a mental stretch for me. I recently got a Castelli Gabba short sleev Jersey as a present that I would not have necessarily bought for myself. But however, I love it. 

Very adaptable, a great fit, good material etc. I can't speak for all of the Castelli kit but my experience is that it is good stuff. I don't care for the Scorpion logo but if the kit is well designed then I wouldnt hesitate to buy it in future.


----------



## Jimidh (26 Jun 2016)

I'm with Broadside on this my Gabba Long Sleeve Jersey is the dogs Bollocks.

Endura stuff is good though too but it's not cheap either.


----------



## Roadrider48 (26 Jun 2016)

Castelli is good, but then you have Rapha.


----------



## outlash (26 Jun 2016)

Do you feel inadequate because you 'only' wear Endura? 



Roadrider48 said:


> Castelli is good, but then you have Rapha.



And then you have Assos....


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Jun 2016)

Castelli can only be worn by the Pygmy tribes on New Guinea.

And that's just their 2XL stuff, the rest doesn't fit anyone.

Graham


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jun 2016)

It is very popular. 
I only have one piece of Castelli gear, some bib shorts, and by golly they are very comfy.


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Jun 2016)

I've got a Castelli winter jacket and it's great. I'd buy more Castelli gear if I could afford it.


----------



## subaqua (26 Jun 2016)

somebody said they were made of cheese

i have to agree 
http://www.castelli-uk.com/about-us.aspx


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Jun 2016)

I have a Castelli pack away rain jacket but only because it was reduced to half price in a sale. If it's a popular brand and it's well reduced in price i'll buy it. If it's not reduced i won't bother.


----------



## Kajjal (26 Jun 2016)

I wear castelli bib tights in the winter as they fit me well and are warm enough. Bought them at half price in a sale. I do wear xxxl size which are the same size as xl in other brands.


----------



## derrick (26 Jun 2016)

outlash said:


> Do you feel inadequate because you 'only' wear Endura?
> 
> 
> 
> And then you have Assos....


My Castelli bibs are better than my assos, But i won't be buying anymore Castelli, Since they switched there manufactures the quality of the stitching has gone down hill. I shall be looking for something new next time i need to buy bibs.


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Jun 2016)

I buy Castelli because I know it works. I have too many other brands of clothing dumped at the back of the wardrobe because of performance and fit issues. It is crazily expensive, so I only buy it when it is at least 45% discounted.


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Jun 2016)

Take a look at La Passione.


----------



## marcusjb (27 Jun 2016)

I generally find Castelli good value and much easier to justify in my head than Rapha and Assos (though I have plenty of both of those). You do not crash repairs with Castelli though as far as I am aware (personally, I try to avoid crashing more than worrying about the repair services of whatever I am wearing). 

It is good stuff and Nanoflex in particular is very effective.

They and Rapha both cater very well for the sub 60kg rider, so thumbs up for that.


----------



## mythste (1 Jul 2016)

If you look hard enough you can find other "just as good" options that are a but more individual. I'd hazard a guess that being "high-end" and readily available in Evans is probably a big factor - is there a large evans store near you?

Personally, most of my stretchy stuff is Morvelo.


----------



## Freds Dad (1 Jul 2016)

I've recently bought a couple of Shutt items and although not the cheapest they are very comfy. I don't cycle fast enough not am I slim enough to wear Castelli.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (14 Jul 2016)

I like castelli as it fits well. Good quality. Some items are reasonably prices but I also enjoy the look and the designs 

I also wear rapha. Maybe I'm a brand snob.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (14 Jul 2016)

derrick said:


> My Castelli bibs are better than my assos, But i won't be buying anymore Castelli, Since they switched there manufactures the quality of the stitching has gone down hill. I shall be looking for something new next time i need to buy bibs.



Try rapha bibs. Amazingly comfy and we'll made


----------



## IBarrett (14 Jul 2016)

I wear a lot of Castelli because I know their XXL stuff fits my 6ft 1in and 13stone frame, so I can happily buy it off the net

I've recently bought Morvello stuff and half the bib shorts fit but their recent nano stuff was all too short in the body so I could get the shorts on but not stand comfortably.

I'll be careful what I buy from Morvello in future though because returning it tracked cost £7 a time so too many mistakes gets expensive.

Morvello have an interesting policy on replacing kit which has been damaged in a crash. It seems the more gory the photo the more they will give you off its replacement

I'm interested in Stolen Goat because I like their range, but I've no idea on sizing yet. 

That la Passione stuff looks interesting too. How does that come up size wise?


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 Jul 2016)

IBarrett said:


> I wear a lot of Castelli because I know their XXL stuff fits my 6ft 1in and 13stone frame, so I can happily buy it off the net
> 
> I've recently bought Morvello stuff and half the bib shorts fit but their recent nano stuff was all too short in the body so I could get the shorts on but not stand comfortably.
> 
> ...


Re La Passione. I am 6'3", 14 stone, 38 waist.
I have XXL bibs, very comfortable.


----------



## Alexis Holwell (25 Jul 2016)

I'm one of those that almost exclusively wear Castelli clothing. Purely because the I'm happy with the stylying, quality & price point of their range. But more so because I know exactly what size is going to fit me and their sizing has been very consistent over the past 3 years or so. I don't therefore waste any more time trying stuff on only to then have to return it because it's too small.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jul 2016)

I wear Aldi and Lidl. I also ride a Carbon Koga Di2 Solicio with panniers.

I'm just a rebel :O)

I hope the new Cycle Chat kit is made by Rapha :O) or Lidl.


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I wear Aldi and Lidl. I also ride a Carbon Koga Di2 Solicio with panniers.
> 
> I'm just a rebel :O)
> 
> I hope the new Cycle Chat kit is made by Rapha :O) or Lidl.


Impsport


----------



## bozmandb9 (25 Jul 2016)

mythste said:


> If you look hard enough you can find other "just as good" options that are a but more individual. I'd hazard a guess that being "high-end" and readily available in Evans is probably a big factor - is there a large evans store near you?
> 
> Personally, most of my stretchy stuff is Morvelo.



I've recently discovered Morvelo. They currently have some good stuff at 50% off (Superlight Nth series). I'm blown away by the bib shorts, but will need to lower my saddle a little, I hadn't realised how non existent my old chamois had become! First ride I couldn't feel the saddle!


----------



## mythste (26 Jul 2016)

bozmandb9 said:


> I've recently discovered Morvelo. *They currently have some good stuff at 50% *off (Superlight Nth series). I'm blown away by the bib shorts, but will need to lower my saddle a little, I hadn't realised how non existent my old chamois had become! First ride I couldn't feel the saddle!



I know, my bank account is a quivering mess at the moment


----------



## Nibor (26 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I wear Aldi and Lidl. I also ride a Carbon Koga Di2 Solicio with panniers.
> 
> I'm just a rebel :O)
> 
> I hope the new Cycle Chat kit is made by Rapha :O) or Lidl.


I hope it is made by Fat Lad at the Back otherwise I am excluded


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2016)

Nibor said:


> I hope it is made by Fat Lad at the Back otherwise I am excluded


As above, Impsport

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-cyclechat-kit-for-2016.204299/


----------



## Nibor (26 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> As above, Impsport
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-cyclechat-kit-for-2016.204299/


It was a joke I cannot buy regular cycling gear to fit me ever


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2016)

Nibor said:


> It was a joke I cannot buy regular cycling gear to fit me ever


I'm sure they do a wide range of sizes
Perhaps @Shaun can help
Or contact impsport direct


----------



## GlenBen (15 Aug 2016)

I got some bibs and gloves as a treat, both are great quality and comfy, but pricey for what they are I thought. Wouldnt buy them again automatically.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Aug 2016)

I've just bought myself a new Bodypaint 3.0 skin suit. Castelli do have extremely comfy padding ( in my experience ). It was also at a sale price which was a quite significant saving. I haven't got any other Castelli gear ( except Diluvio gloves ) but I do like their skin suits.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (6 Sep 2016)

I love Castelli gear as its very well made and fantastic quality. Now there is also sportful to consider which comes out of the same factory, is the same cut and usually the same material.

I have a NoRain jersey and it's exactly the same material as a gabba but got it on special at wiggle. I also have the Castelli trasperante jacket/jersey which is nanoflex material on the body. I've also notices DHBs latest offerings looking very similar and sharing technical fabrics such as EVent waterproofing which is awesome as their EVent jacket is £100 rather than Castellis £240


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Sep 2016)

Nibor said:


> I hope it is made by Fat Lad at the Back otherwise I am excluded



Or even Old Bastard or I will be excluded.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Sep 2016)

There's a Castelli wool/polyster jersey for sale here
http://www.castellicafe.co.uk/caste...wHmvPxbts1L3-aWKj5NcgBP0GgKKcNL1jojp1ZVU8JcVS Half price, not bad but i think i have enough jerseys for the time being.


----------



## jim55 (11 Sep 2016)

Even at half price it's not exactly cheap is it


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Sep 2016)

jim55 said:


> Even at half price it's not exactly cheap is it


50 quid for a wool/poly mix jersey with a poser name, i'd say it's not bad. Though if you zoom in on the image it doesn't look that woolen. I'd give it a miss if you want that merino wool look,but i'd buy it if i wanted a poser Castelli jersey.


----------



## S-Express (12 Sep 2016)

Sky rumoured to have signed with Castelli for 2017. Expect a mamil-meltdown very soon.


----------



## Labradorofperception (12 Sep 2016)

For me, Castelli brings back memories of being a teenager, riding down to Paul Milnes' and standing outside the shop looking at all the Castelli kit, and his Colnago dripping in Nuovo Record. 

It's also the Ron Kitchen (or was it RJ Chicken) catalogue coming through the post, with all the Castelli kit inside, a few pictures but mostly hand rawn sketches (he was the importer). 

It's the history that comes with it - not this jonny come lately Rapha stuff.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Sep 2016)

Labradorofperception said:


> For me, Castelli brings back memories of being a teenager, riding down to Paul Milnes' and standing outside the shop looking at all the Castelli kit, and his Colnago dripping in Nuovo Record.
> 
> It's also the Ron Kitchen (or was it RJ Chicken) catalogue coming through the post, with all the Castelli kit inside, a few pictures but mostly hand rawn sketches (he was the importer).
> 
> It's the history that comes with it - not this jonny come lately Rapha stuff.




God, you've made me tempted to buy that jersey now!


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Sep 2016)

I like La Passione stuff. It fits well and is reasonably priced. Another big bonus is that it is not plastered from head to foot with makers names, logos,etc. usually in letters 4" high!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Sep 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Castelli can only be worn by the Pygmy tribes on New Guinea.
> 
> And that's just their 2XL stuff, the rest doesn't fit anyone.
> 
> Graham



Ditto! I looked at the sizing then went up two sizes from the recommendation and it's still so tight that it looked like I've taken a scatter cushion out for a ride.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Sep 2016)

But to answer the original question, I had tried many different brands, but when I first wore Castelli bibs on a 100 mile ride I could feel the difference. Intimately.


----------



## DRM (16 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a Castelli wool/polyster jersey for sale here
> http://www.castellicafe.co.uk/caste...wHmvPxbts1L3-aWKj5NcgBP0GgKKcNL1jojp1ZVU8JcVS Half price, not bad but i think i have enough jerseys for the time being.


I ordered that very jersey last night


----------



## Rustybucket (16 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> Sky rumoured to have signed with Castelli for 2017. Expect a mamil-meltdown very soon.



They have!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Sep 2016)

DRM said:


> I ordered that very jersey last night




In what colour? I'd go for the blue and red.


----------



## DRM (17 Sep 2016)

I ordered the red with a white stripe, the only one in stock in 3xl, was hoping it would be delivered today, ready for tomorrow (sunday) not been delivered, suppose parcelfarce will turn up monday when i'm at work.


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Sep 2016)

Castelli is perfect for those that cannot afford rapha.


----------



## Rustybucket (17 Sep 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Castelli is perfect for those that cannot afford rapha.



I like both!


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Sep 2016)

Rustybucket said:


> I like both!


But cant afford both...eh.
.am I right??


----------



## Rustybucket (17 Sep 2016)

Nope can afford both!

It's sneaking it in the house past the wife is my problem!


----------



## Old Steve (17 Sep 2016)

I have purchased a few pairs of bib shorts and a pair of bib tights along with several jerseys over the past couple of months and after going out before the sun came up this morning, I came to the conclusion it is starting to get cold early mornings so I thought I would get some more bib tights...
I went into the LBS and low and behold there was a pair of castelli bib tights at a sale price , the wife said buy them.. My answer was no, look at the size they will be to big anyway ( looking at the size on the label ) after trying them on and realising that the sizing meant nothing and in fact they were spot on even down to the length of the leg ( which is unusual for a short arse like me ) I purchased them and took them home and although I have not ridden in them I tried them on and jumped on my bike which is connected to the turbo and they do feel really nice.... Would I pay full price for them.. Not sure yet, would I pay a hundred odd quid for a jersey... possibly not but you never know.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Castelli is perfect for those that cannot afford rapha.




Or for those who don't want to pay silly prices for stuff that's no better.


----------



## MistaDee (17 Sep 2016)

My cycle club kit is Castelli and its average quality and features no really technical advances, I have no idea why its perceived to be so good by some.
It is not a touch on ASSOS kit


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2016)

DRM said:


> I ordered the red with a white stripe, the only one in stock in 3xl, was hoping it would be delivered today, ready for tomorrow (sunday) not been delivered, suppose parcelfarce will turn up monday when i'm at work.


I'm still tempted but i have jerseys and a new Planet X rainproof jacket here still in their packages. That blue and red number would look good though! Maybe just one more wouldn't do any harm?


----------



## DRM (19 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm still tempted but i have jerseys and a new Planet X rainproof jacket here still in their packages. That blue and red number would look good though! Maybe just one more wouldn't do any harm?


The jersey was delivered today, it's quite slim fitting, but seems like just the ticket for the cooler autumn days, all in all I'm glad I ordered it


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Sep 2016)

DRM said:


> The jersey was delivered today, it's quite slim fitting, but seems like just the ticket for the cooler autumn days, all in all I'm glad I ordered it


It describes it as having a wool outer and poly' lining. Does it feel like wool, or can you tell it's a mix?


----------



## DRM (21 Sep 2016)

Yes it does feel like wool on the outside, with the polyester inner, I think it will wick quite well, I will report back once I have been out wearing it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Sep 2016)

Some reduced in price Castelli stuff here for you to ponder over.
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/product-news/castelli-deals-285510


----------



## Onthedrops (26 Sep 2016)

Not totally Castelli but do like their kit.
I have the Nanoflex bib tights. Very, very snug and excellent when the heavens open.
I also have an excellent base layer looking very similar tod a mesh t shirt (can't remember the name) It wicks like a good un. 
The pack away jacket is small and fits in a jersey pocket, still a bit boil in the bag but serves a purpose.
My only gripe is with the mitts I got as a gift last Christmas. Only worn them this summer and already the splits in the stitching are appearing already.


----------



## lutonloony (28 Sep 2016)

Youngest step son found castelli top in charity shop. Looked brand new, got it for £5. I spent the rest of the day sulking, even though there was no way it would have fitted me.


----------



## Vertego (16 Oct 2016)

I've a few items of Castelli kit and it's all nice stuff. However, I never pay full price (which seems to be fixed between all sellers) but wait until discounted. Last year's ranges can often result in a bargain.

My only gripe about the kit is the bib shoulder straps, which could do with being just a little longer for my size.


----------



## AnthonyC (6 Nov 2016)

In my view Castelli offers great quality kit, and often very decent looking. But indeed, if you're trying to get some cheaper but good value kit there are plenty of other good alternatives. And sometimes it is nice to find some more original or unique jerseys at least, from less well-known brands.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Some reduced in price Castelli stuff here for you to ponder over.
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/product-news/castelli-deals-285510



Most of these seem to be in size Small.

God knows how tiny they must be as a Castelli XL is a bit tight on my son's Action Man.

Graham


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Nov 2016)

I have and have had Castelli gear from way back and it is the best as far as I'm concerned but having said that I do have other makes of gear due to availablity etc.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apollonius (6 Nov 2016)

Like most outdoor kit that is regular use (I am including my own experience of sailing, skiing, mountain-walking here) cycling kit has a hard time of it and gets hammered in regular use and much washing. Top quality kit lasts better and is better. You get what you pay for. Obviously, if you can get top-quality kit at a discount because it is "last year's" or something, you are laughing!


----------

